# Couples resort



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I was thinking of taking my wife to "couples" resort in Jamacia next winter.

Has anyone ever been to one of these resorts? Basically it is for adults only, no kids allowed, it's supposed to be really romantic.


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

we had always wanted to go to 1. too late now though.


they do look like a lot of fun and i haven't heard of any bad things happening
as long as you stay in the resort area of jamaica, go for it


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

My advice? Do this, but go to Grand Cayman instead, much nicer place that you can actually leave the resort without fear, which you can not do in Jamaica.

I've been to both, and Grand Cayman is MUCH nicer.


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

I read somewhere that Couples is not called Couples anymore. But maybe that was just the one in Ocho Rios. We were there ten years ago, to that one. LOVED IT! Grand Cayman in comparison... expensive. True, fear of leaving the resort in Jamaica. The one we were at ten years ago... wonderful. All inclusive (something you definitely want), amazing staff. They have an offshore island for nude sunbathing. Very cool. Go.

We are going back to Jamaica in 8 weeks and 3 days (no, I'm not excited), but since we're taking the kid, we can't go to Couples. Going to Beaches. 

My advice... compare prices with amenities. What do you want included in your trip, and what could you care less about. Go from there. As for the romantic part... that is what you make it to be. Sure, it's great that there are no kids. Lots of things to do together. Little hot tubs for two, swings for two, etc. But you meet people and hang out with them a lot. 

Good luck! =)


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

As bhappy was getting at, you can't go wrong either way .

I just happened to like Grand Cayman MUCH better, and typically more to go see and do.

There is a town/city honestly named Hell in GC, so you can take your wife to Hell and send people post cards from Hell.

The sting ray sandbar where you can feed stingrays is amazing.

Jamaica has Duns River Falls you can climb up with is amazing.

You can't have a bad time at either place, just was stating that if I had to choose, I'd go to Grand Cayman instead of Jamaica.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, both would be great. If I were going again I would choose Grand Cayman. LOVED IT!


----------



## WhatToDo? (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Im new here & saw this post.. My husband & I got married at Couples Sans Souci in Dec 07. It was AMAZING! The most beautiful place I have ever been, with the nicest people you will ever meet. We went off property a few times and never once felt unsafe. If you want to see some pics, I have lots! Just let me know & message me with your email & I will send some!

ETA: Forgot to tell you that the 'all inclusive' really is all inclusive there. Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner, and even unlimited alcoholic drinks and watersports. They also have a lot of tours you can do that are included (& some that are not).


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yup, it's all good when you go to the caribbean. You just have to decide on a price and which ammenities you want and go from there. Pretty much the more you pay, the more you're going to do/see. For our upcoming trip, we were considering Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic, but when comparing that to Jamaica, it was no comparison. For the extra money we got a lot more ammenities. Good luck! Planning is fun, and exhausting!! =)


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks, we have been around swingers, they do not bother us. But my wife does want to enjoy the nude beach.


----------



## oceanbreeze (Oct 8, 2007)

i live in san francisco, and you can always enjoy baker's beach (on the left side facing marin) nude beach on sunny days! of course it's not a resort. just an idea of a regular everyday nude beach.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

:rofl: yea lots of sun screen, my wife is a fair skinned redhead and I burn easily, so I have to be a bit careful myself, I was a lifeguard for years, and I tan pretty good after the "initial burn" but I been trying to stay away from that. LOL We did a cruise last year and my wife wanted us to do a Spa treatment, so we did it the first day...then I went int he sun with my "fresh skin" and fried myself...OOPS...Pics on here can demonstrate my lobster self...lol that was not fun.


----------



## Maria (Apr 26, 2009)

Went to Grand Lido Braco in Jamaica earlier this year, which has a nude side and it was great. My boyfriend has been with his ex-wife to Hedo there but am not comfortable with the things I've heard about Hedo and did not want to go there but Grand Lido was great. And I loved jamaica.


----------



## Its all about her (Jun 7, 2010)

Visited Couples Negril back in 2005 & 2006. There are 4 Couples resorts in Jamaica. 2 with nude beaches and 1 with a nude island. Couples Negril has a nude beach. I can't say enough good things about the Couples resorts. It's strictly couples only, no singles, no kids, and no same sex couples. It's very romantic. Jamaica is a fantasic island with very happy, yet poor, people. I'd suggest you check out couples.com for more information. If you want to get naked and crazy then check out Hedonism. But Couples has a very respectful nude option.


----------



## Eraz2010 (Apr 1, 2010)

Do it! We haven't done the Caribbean, but we have done one similar in France. It was awesome and we'd love to go back. There were swingers but they were all respectful and friendly and respected that we didn't wish to do that... you could say it was a "non-issue".

Now, reflecting on the fact most of you guys on here are from the US... and I grew up in the US but have lived elsewhere for 20 years... y'all seem to have chilled out about being naked in the sun?! Good for you!


----------

